# Mushrooms Gratin



## LPBeier

This is one of my experiments gone right.  My love of mushroom swiss burgers was the original influence for this....except I prefer it without the burger! 

I usually make this individually in onion soup bowls, large ramekins or single serving casserole dishes.  It could also be done in a larger casserole or baking dish.

*Mushrooms Gratin*
(per person)
1 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms (white, crimini or a combination of both)
1 - 2 cloves minced garlic to taste
Salt and Pepper to taste
1/3 cup Grated Swiss Cheese
2 tbsp buttered bread crumbs
1 tbsp Parmesan Cheese

Place half the mushrooms on the bottom of a greased casserole.  Sprinkle with some garlic, salt and pepper,  then cover with half the grated swiss cheese.  Repeat the layers and top with  some buttered bread crumbs and Parmesan.  Bake uncovered in a  350  degree oven for about 30 minutes or until the mushrooms are hot and  tender and the cheese is melted.  The juice from the mushrooms keeps the  dish from drying out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That sounds divine!!!! I might be able to make it to the store before they close tonight.

Thank you, Thank you, Laurie!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Do princesses always eat mushrooms as a bedtime snack?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Do princesses always eat mushrooms as a bedtime snack?


 
Only to keep away frogs...I got a pound of criminis and some swiss.  I'm going to slice and layer tonight and have it for brunch tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Is 10 am okay or too early to arrive?  I can bring some of Frank's birthday cake if you want.....um

oops 

Don't tell him I said I still have some in the freezer please!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Is 10 am okay or too early to arrive? I can bring some of Frank's birthday cake if you want.....um
> 
> oops
> 
> Don't tell him I said I still have some in the freezer please!


 
10 is perfect...I should be back from laundry by then.  I do have a dentist appt tomorrow afternoon.  Shrek thought he was being thoughtful... by making the appt for me.


----------



## msmofet

I think this will be breakfast with some cheese and crackers.


----------



## Zhizara

It does sound wonderful.  It reminded me of my favorite burger which was called a British Burger and used swiss and bacon on an English muffin.

Good thing I go shopping tomorrow, I just hope there are some good mushrooms for this and all the other great sounding mushroom recipes from yesterday's thread.

Princess:  What do you cook when you WANT the frogs to come?
(So you can have frogs legs, of course.) Is Shrek in charge of them?


----------



## Littlechef

This sounds so delicious ... I'm putting mushrooms and swiss cheese on my shopping list.


----------



## msmofet

Ok not breakie maybe lunch or in the very near future!!


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> Ok not breakie maybe lunch or in the very near future!!



When ever you have it, MsM, I hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Princess: What do you cook when you WANT the frogs to come?
> (So you can have frogs legs, of course.) Is Shrek in charge of them?


 
Flied Rice, of course!!!   Shrek gets jealous of frogs...he knows the kinda guy I like...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This was a fantastic brunch!  I made Garlic toast to go with.  Of course, there's none left Laurie!  I eated it all up.


----------



## Barbara L

It sounds SO good!!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I am glad you liked it Princess.  You have me craving it again!


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks for the belly laugh, Princess, you got me good!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Thanks for the belly laugh, Princess, you got me good!!


 
You're Welcome, I aim to make you laugh.  That makes me smile!


----------



## Zhizara

I survived shopping yesterday, but didn't have any energy left to make the Mushroom Gratin.  My back is screaming this morning, but I'll have the energy later on.

I bought 8 oz. of Baby Bellas and even splurged on some Asiago.  They had Parmesan there, but I couldn't tell what the price was.  Some packages were priced per package and some by the pound and it sounded like the Parm was really expensive.  

Do you think the Asiago will be a decent substitute?

Aren't Baby Bellas the same as Crimini?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I survived shopping yesterday, but didn't have any energy left to make the Mushroom Gratin. My back is screaming this morning, but I'll have the energy later on.
> 
> I bought 8 oz. of Baby Bellas and even splurged on some Asiago. They had Parmesan there, but I couldn't tell what the price was. Some packages were priced per package and some by the pound and it sounded like the Parm was really expensive.
> 
> Do you think the Asiago will be a decent substitute?
> 
> Aren't Baby Bellas the same as Crimini?


 
I think the cheese swap will be fine.  And yes, Baby Bellas are crimini.  You are so gong to love this dish!!!  I want more!!!


----------



## LPBeier

The cheese swap is definitely okay!  In fact, if the parm was left off it will be fine.  It just adds that little extra.

Any mushrooms singly or combine can be used.  I often change it up.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think the cheese swap will be fine.  And yes, Baby Bellas are crimini.  You are so gong to love this dish!!!  I want more!!!



There is one difference - the price.  Crimini are usually cheaper than baby 'bellas!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> There is one difference - the price. Crimini are usually cheaper than baby 'bellas!


 
That is very true.  I've noticed it myself.


----------



## Zhizara

Actually I had my recipes mixed up.  It's hard to think clearly when in so much pain.  The pain has eased off almost completely, WHEW!

I have the Swiss cheese too, so I'll just substitute the Asiago for the Parm as an accent.  



Are Baby Bellas the same as Crimini?  Seems I heard that on the FoodNetwork.  No matter, Baby Bellas are good.  I almost splurged on the sliced Portabellas because they are more robust, but would have lost another 2 oz. (6 oz. instead of 8 oz. prepackaged).


----------



## Zhizara

This is heaven!

When I was making this, I had to microwave the frozen shredded pork from the ham to get it out of my casserole dish.  The smell of that meat made me think it would be a good go with for the gratin.  I'm sure of it now, maybe just heat up some with that broth and have it along side.

Those of you who haven't tried this recipe, please do, you won't be sorry.  It's really, really good! (Drool, slurp, munch).

I finally found a way to get those bread crumbs crisp.  I sprayed it good with my buttery spray.  It looks as gorgeous as it tastes.

Another hint for bread crumbs:  Save a larger size grated cheese container and put bread crumbs in it.  This gives you a shaker top for more even sprinkling of the bread crumbs.

By the way, I saved the mushroom stems and gave them a rough chop and threw them in the freezer.  I plan to try them in my next meat loaf.

Thanks, Laurie!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, you are most welcome, Zhizara!  That is some testimony!  I am really glad you enjoy it.  I am always shy to post some of my own recipes, but if they are liked then I will post more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Wow, you are most welcome, Zhizara! That is some testimony! I am really glad you enjoy it. I am always shy to post some of my own recipes, but if they are liked then I will post more.


 
I told you is was great!!!  I'm fixing it again on Saturday!  Maybe enough to take it to work each day next week...I don't think I will ever get tired of it!

If you have more recipes rattling around, you need to show your hand!  More please!


----------



## Zhizara

What I liked about the recipe was it's simplicity.  It also inspires creativity in that I can hardly wait to make it with Portabellas, and am wondering how it will taste with Gruyere, maybe for a decadent splurge.

Also, I'm getting tired of some of my same old, same old recipes and am looking to try different things.

In this case, it sounded so good to begin with, and then when everybody came back raving about it, I just had to try it and I'm so glad I did.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zhizara

I tried this recipe again yesterday using plain old button mushrooms and swiss with a sprinkle of Kraft 3 cheese pre-grated cheese and it was just as good as with the Baby Bellas.  

I made this second batch because the pack of mushrooms I'd bought looked like I'd better use them pretty quick, but I did want to try it again as I had gotten a little heavy handed with the Asiago on the first batch.  This batch was just right.  Real mushroomy.  My casserole dish was busy with the stuffing, so I just used the bottom of a small grilling pan and piled 1/2 the mushrooms on the bottom, added the cheeses and then the other half of the mushrooms, topped by the cheese again and seasoned breadcrumbs then sprayed the top with buttery spray.  

I only cooked it 20 minutes this time and it came out fine.  Around the pile was juices from the mushroom that I scooped back into the pile.  Man was it good.  Plus I got more mushroom stems to use in a meatloaf.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I forgot to pick up mushrooms when I got off work!!! Back to the store in the morning...at least they have a coffee bar...


----------



## Kayelle

OK, now I know what everyone is talking about with this great recipe.
I did it as written yesterday for lunch and it was just wonderful.

Today, I was short on mushrooms, so I "morphed" it for a dinner side with our smoked tri tip.  I love my little individual casseroles, and I added a layer of well squeezed cooked spinach (squeezed so well in my potato ricer thingy) with a few grates of nutmeg, and a touch of  salt and lemon juice, Topped it with a thick layer of well buttered Panko bread crumbs mixed with Parmesan and fresh chives. *WOW*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Summertime - Sesame Noodles

Wintertime - Mushrooms Gratin

I bought more mushrooms again today.  I'm serious, I can eat these every day!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, I am so happy everyone is enjoying this and I love all your variations.  I am going to try some of them soon!


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> Wow, you are most welcome, Zhizara!  That is some testimony!  I am really glad you enjoy it.  I am always shy to post some of my own recipes, but if they are liked then I will post more.
> 
> Wow, I am so happy everyone is enjoying this and I love all your variations.  I am going to try some of them soon!



Well, we really like it, so please post some more.  What other easy, yummy goodies do you have up your sleeve?


----------



## jabbur

I love mushrooms and swiss cheese. Can't wait to try this.  I'll only be making a single serving since DH can't stand mushrooms.  He says it's like eating plastic.


----------



## NYBrit

I printed this recipe and I think I'll try it tomorrow.  It sounds great!


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> OK, now I know what everyone is talking about with this great recipe.
> I did it as written yesterday for lunch and it was just wonderful.
> 
> Today, I was short on mushrooms, so I "morphed" it for a dinner side with our smoked tri tip. I love my little individual casseroles, and I added a layer of well squeezed cooked spinach (squeezed so well in my potato ricer thingy) with a few grates of nutmeg, and a touch of salt and lemon juice, Topped it with a thick layer of well buttered Panko bread crumbs mixed with Parmesan and fresh chives. *WOW*


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Summertime - Sesame Noodles
> 
> Wintertime - Mushrooms Gratin
> 
> I bought more mushrooms again today. I'm serious, I can eat these every day!


We're gonna need 2 support groups!!


----------



## taxlady

I feel silly asking this. How do you butter bread crumbs? Are they dry crumbs or soft crumbs?


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I feel silly asking this. How do you butter bread crumbs? Are they dry crumbs or soft crumbs?



TL,  I put about 2 Tbs. of butter in a small bowl and nuke it about 20 seconds till melted,  then add less than a cup of Panko bread crumbs in the bowl and toss with a fork till well blended.  I don't use anything but Panko bread crumbs for a topping (they are dry and airy)........it toasts up just beautifully every time.  What a difference, from ordinary bread crumbs.  They are Japanese in origin and used to be a bit hard to find, however now days they are right on the shelf with other bread crumbs in supermarkets.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> TL,  I put about 2 Tbs. of butter in a small bowl and nuke it about 20 seconds till melted,  then add less than a cup of Panko bread crumbs in the bowl and toss with a fork till well blended.  I don't use anything but Panko bread crumbs for a topping (they are dry and airy)........it toasts up just beautifully every time.  What a difference, from ordinary bread crumbs.  They are Japanese in origin and used to be a bit hard to find, however now days they are right on the shelf with other bread crumbs in supermarkets.



Thank you. I know about panko - I will start using it when they make it whole wheat  So, dry bread crumbs would be the ones to use I guess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> We're gonna need 2 support groups!!


 
Trouble is we can't really support each other, since we are just feeding each others food fetish...unless you mean support by helping me lift this fork..


----------



## mollyanne

taxlady said:


> Thank you. I know about panko - I will start using it when they make it whole wheat


Whole wheat is also a flour so it's only insignificantly healthier than white is what I'm reading and hearing these days...it's whole grain we need. In fact, I just heard Dr. Andrew Weils say that on Dr. Oz's show yesterday. He is the author of the Anti-inflammatory Diet also known as the Wellness diet. He also said the same goes for wheat pasta...it's better to get a good quality white pasta and just not put too much buttery sauce on it....although fats are not so worrisome as flour and sugar.


----------



## Zhizara

TaxLady:  I just used seasoned dry bread crumbs and sprayed them with buttery flavored cooking spray.  It worked great.

Another use for the buttery flavored cooking spray is grilled sandwiches.  Much less greasy.


----------



## mollyanne

Check out the ingredients on your aerosol buttery spray can. If you see *petroleum* toss it. I recently bought a can of spray olive oil from Trader Joe's and was shocked when I read that petroleum was an ingredient. I trashed the whole full can. I should mention it to them because that's not what I would expect from them.

It's better to buy an empty mist pump spray container and fill it yourself.

*Taxlady*...i just realized that I posted a mixed message above in post#41. I put flour down only minutes after changing my whole avatar thing to promoting flour power...lol...consistency was never my strong point.


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> Whole wheat is also a flour so it's only insignificantly healthier than white is what I'm reading and hearing these days...it's whole grain we need. In fact, I just heard Dr. Andrew Weils say that on Dr. Oz's show yesterday. He is the author of the Anti-inflammatory Diet also known as the Wellness diet. He also said the same goes for wheat pasta...it's better to get a good quality white pasta and just not put too much buttery sauce on it....although fats are not so worrisome as flour and sugar.



Yeah, yeah, I know whole wheat doesn't necessarily have any germ. I'm just too lazy to always write out "whole grain wheat flour". Technically, "whole grain wheat flour" is a subset of whole wheat.

I don't agree with everything Dr. Oz, or most nutritionists for that matter, have to say about healthy eating.

White or whole grain pasta and what kind of sauces you add are two separate things. Why would I want white pasta?

At my house we don't buy white flour or white bread. We actually prefer the flavour and texture of whole grain. I doubt you can find a better quality white pasta than the wonderful organic, whole grain, imported from Italy, pasta that we buy when we don't make our own. (Okay, there is another more expensive Italian, organic, whole grain pasta that's even better, but quite a bit more expensive.)


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> Check out the ingredients on your aerosol buttery spray can. If you see *petroleum* toss it. I recently bought a can of spray olive oil from Trader Joe's and was shocked when I read that petroleum was an ingredient. I trashed the whole full can. I should mention it to them because that's not what I would expect from them.
> 
> It's better to buy an empty mist pump spray container and fill it yourself.
> 
> ...



I always check ingredients, even at the health food store. No "buttery" spray at my house.


----------



## Zhizara

Quote MollyAnne:  "Check out the ingredients on your aerosol buttery spray can. If you see *petroleum*  toss it. I recently bought a can of spray olive oil from Trader Joe's  and was shocked when I read that petroleum was an ingredient. I trashed  the whole full can. I should mention it to them because that's not what I  would expect from them."



taxlady said:


> I always check ingredients, even at the health food store. No "buttery" spray at my house.



I'm happy to say that my buttery spray (Great Value from WalMart) does NOT have petroleum in it.

I've been on the lookout for pump sprayers and will be buying a few when I come across them.


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> ...
> 
> It's better to buy an empty mist pump spray container and fill it yourself.
> 
> ...



I looked for a food grade pump sprayer. I don't want nasty chemicals leaching into something that goes on my food. I could only find some that cost nearly $20  

For most of the places I might use a spray, I use a silicone pastry brush.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I looked for a food grade pump sprayer. I don't want nasty chemicals leaching into something that goes on my food. I could only find some that cost nearly $20
> 
> For most of the places I might use a spray, I use a silicone pastry brush.


 
I got a couple of small spray bottles for water, not perfect but they work.

One for EVOO the other for canola.


----------



## mollyanne

*Correction:*

I messed up BIGtime and I apologize. 
I said the ingredients in the Trader Joe's Olive Oil Spray 
listed PETROLEUM...on no no....it says PROPELLANT
...very different indeed. Apparently propellant is 
harmless and necessary for making the spray go. 

And here I threw the whole can out...
My mistakes always come at a price it seems 
.


----------



## Kayelle

When did you take that picture of us, MA??

What a shame you threw it out...... at the time, I thought it was surprising that TJ's would sell that.
I don't use a spray at all..just the old fashioned way with a few drops of oil on a paper towel.  They may have improved the sprays now days, but they always left a gummy sticky mess on my pans, besides I don't like oil flying through the air.


----------



## LPBeier

mollyanne said:


> I messed up BIGtime and I apologize.
> I said the ingredients in the Trader Joe's Olive Oil Spray
> listed PETROLEUM...on no no....it says PROPELLANT
> ...very different indeed. *Apparently propellant is
> harmless and necessary for making the spray go*.
> 
> And here I threw the whole can out...
> My mistakes always come at a price it seems
> .



I will agree that propellant is necessary for making the spray go.  But the harmless part isn't totally true.....at least for me.  Propellant triggers an instant and severe asthma attack.  It literally "takes my breath away" for a second or two.  This means no Pam, oven cleaner (oh darn! ), hairspray, etc.  Many of these products are now coming out with pump sprays, or I just don't use them, simple as that.  As for the oven?  DH bought me a self-cleaning one!


----------



## Zhizara

When I read my buttery spray, it occurred to me that might be the case.  Guess you threw it away for nothing. 

I'm glad you posted it though, because I haven't been reading labels lately, and it's possible that bad things may have escaped me.  It reminded me to check when I decide to buy something new.  So thanks!


----------



## LPBeier

You know, I often leave the buttered breadcrumbs off this dish and it is particularly wonderful that way too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I e-mailed the Sesame Noodles & Mushrooms Gratin recipes to my Mom...why should I be the only one addicted in the family?


----------



## jabbur

I finally can join "THIS IS HEAVEN!"  club.  I made a double batch tonight and it was every bit as good as advertised.  I have some left and hope to have it for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> I finally can join "THIS IS HEAVEN!" club. I made a double batch tonight and it was every bit as good as advertised. I have some left and hope to have it for lunch tomorrow.


 
I'm still not tired of it!


----------



## Zhizara

Me neither.  Mushrooms are back on the grocery list again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Me neither. Mushrooms are back on the grocery list again.


 
I about had a meltdown in the store when they were out of criminis...luckily they had some huge white mushrooms.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I about had a meltdown in the store when they were out of criminis...luckily they had some huge white mushrooms.



The second time I bought mushrooms, they only had white.  I didn't really notice a difference in the taste, so I'll stick with white they are cheaper. :squeezing penny:

This trip will be to Sav-A-Lot so I don't expect them to have Portabella.  Now that will be a splurge.  I know they taste great.  Much stronger than Crimini.  The next WalMart trip won't be until 11/30 due to all the events and the holiday next week.

My splurge at WalMart will be two packs of Portabellas.  One for gratin, one to saute in butter and garlic for a great main dish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I felt bad about the white mushrooms because they were big enough for stuffing them and I had to mince Shrek's portion so he could eat them.  They were beautiful.


----------



## Rocklobster

Nice recipe. This is something I'm going to serve with our next Steak dinner.  I've done the same sort of things with Spanish Onions before.


----------



## taxlady

I just tried them. Yum. Even my DH, who dislikes mushrooms, liked it. I used cheddar ($12.95/kg) instead of Swiss ($29/kg).


----------



## Zhizara

I made it again tonight, got greedy and ate it all. 

I never did cook dinner (zucchini, onions, stewed tomatoes, corn and chicken).  I did get the zucchini and onions cut up and ready to go tomorrow.

I was pretty pooped after rearranging my living room, plus lazy.


----------



## Littlechef

I wanted to join the fan club of this recipe. I've already made it a few times and we love it. It's so easy to put together ... I've even gotten it ready in the morning, and baked it off before dinner. This is going to be one of our sides for Thanksgiving.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Flied Rice, of course!!! Shrek gets jealous of frogs...he knows the kinda guy I like...


 
May I back up a bit?  Speaking of frogs and their legs, have you seen the animated "Triplets of Belleville"?  Frogs are on the menu, with a dandy method to catch your own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> May I back up a bit? Speaking of frogs and their legs, have you seen the animated "Triplets of Belleville"? Frogs are on the menu, with a dandy method to catch your own.


 
No, I haven't!  I'd rather date one than eat one.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, I haven't! I'd rather date one than eat one.


 
Ah, a peace-loving individual.  Well, the frog-catching involved explosives, so you probably wouldn't go there anyway.


----------



## Rocklobster

Littlechef said:


> I wanted to join the fan club of this recipe. I've already made it a few times and we love it. It's so easy to put together ... I've even gotten it ready in the morning, and baked it off before dinner. This is going to be one of our sides for Thanksgiving.


 Yesssss!  It was a big hit here. It will definitely be a new favorite with our steak dinners...


----------



## tinlizzie

Haven't had a chance to try it yet myself, but certainly plan to.  I passed it along to a relative who is a big-time cheese lover.  Upon reading it, she decided to substitute it as her contribution to her family get-together on T'giving; she had been signed up for green bean casserole -- no cheese.  From all the comments, it sounds as though she can't lose!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Ah, a peace-loving individual. Well, the frog-catching involved explosives, so you probably wouldn't go there anyway.


 
Not necessarily, I object to eating frogs.  Now show me some nice pig or cow and I get bloodthirsty!

(In case no one warned you, I am the resident Vampire, a nightshift nurse who does blood draws)


----------



## tinlizzie

No, I hadn't heard.  So, are you to blame for all this tripping-over-them-they're-everywhere Vampire stuff?  Even so, it's better than the zombie craze.  I think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> No, I hadn't heard. So, are you to blame for all this tripping-over-them-they're-everywhere Vampire stuff? Even so, it's better than the zombie craze. I think.


 
No, my vampire craze ended when Angel went off the air!

Twilight...pfft!


----------



## tinlizzie




----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Mushrooms Gratin Ingredient Extension*

If served as a side this could easily serve 10-15 people.


5 servings
7 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms
5 - 10 cloves minced garlic
Salt and pepper to taste
1 3/4 cup shredded cheese - swiss
10 Tablespoons Bread crumbs
5 Tablespoons Parmesan


This should fill a 1 1/2 quart casserole!

Prep directions in first post in thread.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Princess.  I appreciate that.  I am one of those cooks who "just knows" how much to use and it highly aggravates anyone who wants a recipe from me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You are so welcome!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

One of my ex wives said I treated her like a Mushroom. I hope you dont mind LP I put my own twist on your fantastic melange and claimed it as my own.
The twist, I cooked it as per your instruction then layered it between crepes, It went a bit unstable after reheating, I named MY dish the Leaning Tower of Porcini.


----------



## bullseye

LPBeier said:


> This is one of my experiments gone right.  My love of mushroom swiss burgers was the original influence for this....except I prefer it without the burger!
> 
> I usually make this individually in onion soup bowls, large ramekins or single serving casserole dishes.  It could also be done in a larger casserole or baking dish.
> 
> *Mushrooms Gratin*
> (per person)
> 1 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms (white, crimini or a combination of both)
> 1 - 2 cloves minced garlic to taste
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 1/3 cup Grated Swiss Cheese
> 2 tbsp buttered bread crumbs
> 1 tbsp Parmesan Cheese
> 
> Place half the mushrooms on the bottom of a greased casserole.  Sprinkle with some garlic, salt and pepper,  then cover with half the grated swiss cheese.  Repeat the layers and top with  some buttered bread crumbs and Parmesan.  Bake uncovered in a  350  degree oven for about 30 minutes or until the mushrooms are hot and  tender and the cheese is melted.  The juice from the mushrooms keeps the  dish from drying out.



I made this for the first time for Thanksgiving and it came out great.  I have since made it with some variations/additions.  Bacon is a natural.  Spinach was good as was bay scallops.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was just thinking this morning that we hadn't seen any posts or raves on Mushrooms Gratin for a while and BEHOLD!


----------



## babetoo

i am making it for dinner tonight. for just me. didn't get much at thanksgiving. it was gone in a flash.


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> i am making it for dinner tonight. for just me. didn't get much at thanksgiving. it was gone in a flash.


 

laurie, you know i am genetically unable to leave well enough alone. i had some marspone cheese that needed to be used. mixed it a little half and half so i could glop tsp. on top of each layer. mixed parm and panco crumbs with butter and put on top. it is to die for.

told guy that delivers my meds about your recipe. gave it to him yesterday. his wife is a big mushroom lover. try with the marspone some time. it is really good.


----------



## athens100

This sounds fantastic.. Mushrooms are in the top three of my list of favorite vegetables. Mixing them with garlic, cheese and breadcrumbs? Oh, this sounds delectable and I will making them soon! I like the idea of making them in little ramekins too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

athens100 said:


> This sounds fantastic.. Mushrooms are in the top three of my list of favorite vegetables. Mixing them with garlic, cheese and breadcrumbs? Oh, this sounds delectable and I will making them soon! I like the idea of making them in little ramekins too


 
You will soon be eating them as much as the rest of us do...
It is the perfect side or main dish!  Experiment with different cheeses after you've tried the original.


----------



## athens1000

I made this twice already.. Thank you for a great idea!!!


----------



## Fabiabi

Oh yum!  Trying to cut down on cheese after my cheesey Christmas binge but it'll have to wait!


----------



## pacanis

I just picked up some mushrooms specifically for this yesterday.
Can't wait to make it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Two more addicts coming up!


----------



## pacanis

You bet! This was delicious... and so simple. Really great combination of flavors. I may never saute a mushroom again, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> You bet! This was delicious... and so simple. Really great combination of flavors. I may never saute a mushroom again, lol.


 
I am, single-handed...keeping the mushroom industry going in Missoula. I used to buy them about every two weeks, now it is almost daily.


----------



## pacanis

So far using up the rest of the mushrooms making this again tonight is the only part of dinner I know what I'm doing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> So far using up the rest of the mushrooms making this again tonight is the only part of dinner I know what I'm doing


 
Shrek and I both had dental work done...now I just chop up the mushrooms small and try not to toast the cheese too much...we still enjoy this almost daily, and have been playing with different cheeses.


----------



## bullseye

Did this as a side for Christmas dinner, with bacon, scallions, and sherry as an addition.  The mushrooms must have had a lot of moisture, because the thing collapsed to the point of ugly, but, still, there was none left!


----------



## bullseye

An addition to my previous comments: it's rare to find a recipe that is so good in its original form, yet so amenable to embellishment.  Thank you so much, again!


----------



## pacanis

bullseye said:


> An addition to my previous comments: it's rare to find a recipe that is so good in its original form, yet so amenable to embellishment. Thank you so much, again!


 
Very true.


----------



## mollyanne

Holy Shitaki*, Batman! A 5-Star rating, 10 pages, and 95 posts discussing a recipe with only 4 ingredients of mushrooms, cheese, garlic and breadcrumbs. I'm sure it's good but but but...
*Shitaki is a type of mushroom btw, in case newbies are wondering


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mollyanne said:


> Holy Shitaki*, Batman! A 5-Star rating, 10 pages, and 95 posts discussing a recipe with only 4 ingredients of mushrooms, cheese, garlic and breadcrumbs. I'm sure it's good but but but...
> *Shitaki is a type of mushroom btw, in case newbies are wondering


 
Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## msmofet

Hey there PF!! Whats shakin'? I haven't tried this yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Hey there PF!! Whats shakin'? I haven't tried this yet.


 
Hi MsM,

Sorry, I kicked a spammer in the you-know-what and went to bed.  You really should try it, I know you like good cheese ad mushrooms.  I have it adapted to toothless eating...can't go a week without it!


----------



## msmofet

princessfiona60 said:


> hi msm,
> 
> sorry, i kicked a spammer in the you-know-what and went to bed. You really should try it, i know you like good cheese ad mushrooms. I have it adapted to toothless eating...can't go a week without it!


 rotfl


----------



## pacanis

I'm making it again today with Swiss and Panela cheese.
_Five_ ingredients


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> This is one of my experiments gone right. My love of mushroom swiss burgers was the original influence for this....except I prefer it without the burger!


 
Oh, that sounds delicious. I can see that I can substitute eggplant from the garden and make this as a side...And, since mushrooms are on special this week (I was going to dehydrate them), I think I'm going to have to "scarifice" some that were to go in the dehydrator and make this instead. A perfect side dish for my roast (and a great comfort food since it is a blustery, cold, snowy day here in SE Ontario).

Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle

You're gonna love this, CWS.  I actually had some leftovers of it the other night, and piled it on some leftover panko bread crumb fried chicken thighs for outa sight hero sandwiches.
LP, do you see there have been over a 100 posts on your "accidental" recipe?
WTG girl!


----------



## mollyanne

...and over 2,000 viewers, kayelle. So guess what LPeier....it's in the oven as we speak! I decided I better try this out finally. We're having roasted sweet potato fries, fresh brocolli, tomato basil bisque, and sliced canteloupe to go with it...it's a meatless night. I'll let you know how it turns out...this better be good lol


----------



## pacanis

I made two small dishes of this last night, one for last night and one for tonight


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> You're gonna love this, CWS.  I actually had some leftovers of it the other night, and piled it on some leftover panko bread crumb fried chicken thighs for outa sight hero sandwiches.
> LP, do you see there have been over a 100 posts on your "accidental" recipe?
> WTG girl!



Sorry, Kayelle, I wasn't around when you wrote this.  I am very humbled by this.  I love your sandwich idea!  



mollyanne said:


> ...and over 2,000 viewers, kayelle. So guess what LPeier....it's in the oven as we speak! I decided I better try this out finally. We're having roasted sweet potato fries, fresh brocolli, tomato basil bisque, and sliced canteloupe to go with it...it's a meatless night. I'll let you know how it turns out...this better be good lol



I hope this doesn't disappoint you Mollyanne with all the build-up.  I really didn't expect this much attention to my little "accidental recipe"  (good description Kayelle!


----------



## mollyanne

...just finished dinner and it was absolutely SCRUMPTIOUS!...oops didn't mean to yell. Everybite was packed with flavor. I liked it paired with the brocolli. Speaking of pairing...the Merlot wasn't bad either  (just a quarter of a glass...honest)

sorry for the typo in my above post LPBeier


----------



## LPBeier

mollyanne said:


> sorry for the typo in my above post LPBeier



Glad you enjoyed it.  And you can call me LP many of my friends do!  LPB works too.  Come to think of it, the only thing you shouldn't call me is late for dinner!


----------



## tinlizzie

Yesterday I made my second batch of mushrooms gratin.  Delicious!  I liked my first batch better, which used Swiss & portabellas with Italian bread crumbs, whereas this time I used cheddar & white button mushrooms with panko.  All Nummies!  Thanks, LPB!


----------



## pacanis

I think I've made at least a dozen small casseroles since first finding this recipe. I can't remember if I mentioned it here or not, but instead of garlic I used thinly sliced shallots and it put in a euphoric state


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I think I've made at least a dozen small casseroles since first finding this recipe. I can't remember if I mentioned it here or not, but instead of garlic I used thinly sliced shallots and it put in a euphoric state


 
I'm going to make it with a mix of wild mushrooms.  When they start showing up in the store again!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, I really can't believe how this little "throw together" has become a DC favourite!  Once I can look at mushrooms once again (and I never thought I would EVER say that ), I am definitely going to try many of your ideas.  They all sound incredible!

Hmm, I wonder what sprinkling porcini powder on would taste....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Wow, I really can't believe how this little "throw together" has become a DC favourite! Once I can look at mushrooms once again (and I never thought I would EVER say that ), I am definitely going to try many of your ideas. They all sound incredible!
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what sprinkling porcini powder on would taste....


 
I stopped myself from licking the shaker top on the porcini powder.  It smells divine.  I can get a jar of mixed, dried wild mushrooms at Costco...rehydrated, I should be able to make this when ever I want and not have to wait for a mixture of fresh in the store.

Seems to me there are an unusual number of mushroom lovers haunting these pages.


----------



## pacanis

I noticed my normal grocery store had dried wild mushrooms, too. Kind of pricey, but I want to get some just to have on hand when the shroom mood hits me.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I noticed my normal grocery store had dried wild mushrooms, too. Kind of pricey, but I want to get some just to have on hand when the shroom mood hits me.



Yup, but not so bad in use. I googled and the consensus seems to be that 3 oz. of dried mushrooms = 1 lb. of fresh ones.

I buy mine at Costco - $14 or $15 for a pound (in greater Montreal). Works out to the equivalent of 5 1/3 lbs fresh. That's better than the "not on special" price for mushrooms here.


----------



## pacanis

Very good point, taxlady. I don't by many dehydrated foods and never gave a thought to the hydrated weight. Thanks. I like being able to justify my purchases, lol.


----------



## Zhizara

How about hydrating mushrooms in a good beer, like Guinness?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> How about hydrating mushrooms in a good beer, like Guinness?


 
That might work.  I don't care for beer (or Stout), but someone might like it!


----------



## vitauta

i wasn't here when this thread ran.  can we talk some more about mushrooms?  there are so many things to love about them....today, i made a dish combining crimini, shiitake and oyster mushrooms - sauted them together with onions, made a pan gravy, added a bit of wine and spooned the whole thing over some wonderbread toast:  breakfast for two!  happy july 4th everybody!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i wasn't here when this thread ran.  can we talk some more about mushrooms?  there are so many things to love about them....today, i made a dish combining crimini, shiitake and oyster mushrooms - sauted them together with onions, made a pan gravy, added a bit of wine and spooned the whole thing over some wonderbread toast:  breakfast for two!  happy july 4th everybody!



Yum, Mushrooms.  We are waiting to gather more members for the Mushroomcult errr, club.  Yours sound really good, too...needs a little garlic to keep the vampires mosquitoes away.


----------



## Zhizara

vitauta said:


> i wasn't here when this thread ran.  can we talk some more about mushrooms?  there are so many things to love about them....today, i made a dish combining crimini, shiitake and oyster mushrooms - sauted them together with onions, made a pan gravy, added a bit of wine and spooned the whole thing over some wonderbread toast:  breakfast for two!  happy july 4th everybody!



You really should try this recipe, Vitauta.  It turned out to be a huge favorite for many members.  

By all means, vary the types of mushrooms for different dining experiences.


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> i wasn't here when this thread ran.  can we talk some more about mushrooms?  there are so many things to love about them....today, i made a dish combining crimini, shiitake and oyster mushrooms - sauted them together with onions, made a pan gravy, added a bit of wine and spooned the whole thing over some wonderbread toast:  breakfast for two!  happy july 4th everybody!



Vitauta, that sounds really good.  You may want to make your own thread for your recipes though as they can get lost in other threads.  The best thing to do is give it a name and use that as your thread title.  

I am not saying I don't want you in my thread, not at all!  This sounds good and deserves its own place in the site.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I agree, name it and make it's own place.  I plan on cooking it up.


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> Vitauta, that sounds really good.  You may want to make your own thread for your recipes though as they can get lost in other threads.  The best thing to do is give it a name and use that as your thread title.
> 
> I am not saying I don't want you in my thread, not at all!  This sounds good and deserves its own place in the site.



your mushrooms gratin are jumping off the page at me.  i must calm down until i can get my (sale) mushrooms and swiss cheese together. maniana....


----------



## Littlechef

This yummy dish will be on our Thanksgiving table this Thursday. I assemble it in the morning and pop in the oven as the turkey is resting.  It's become a favorite.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm bumping this thread so our newer members will have a chance to savor this great recipe.

If you're looking for an easy side dish for Thanksgiving or Christmas this one is really easy and delicious.


----------



## tinlizzie

+1, Z!  It's so tasty!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yep, best decadent side dish ever!


----------



## Addie

Okay, you have me convinced. I am heading back to page one and copying it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShannaLee83

If only the other 3 people I cook for liked mushrooms.


----------



## Addie

ShannaLee83 said:


> If only the other 3 people I cook for liked mushrooms.



Don't let that stop you. Make it for yourself. They can have a Fluffanutter while you are enjoying your meal.


----------



## ShannaLee83

I was thinking about making some stuffed mushrooms to take to Thanksgiving. I miss my mushrooms! Lol.


----------



## Addie

ShannaLee83 said:


> I was thinking about making some stuffed mushrooms to take to Thanksgiving. I miss my mushrooms! Lol.





You can still have your mushrooms. Just cook them separate and then add them to your dish. My whole family loves mushrooms. I swear a couple of my kids would put them in their breakfast cereal if it wasn't so weird. I live alone but I keep mushrooms on hand all the time. Both fresh and canned. I prefer the fresh though. I always have to have them in my omelet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ShannaLee83 said:


> If only the other 3 people I cook for liked mushrooms.



Just make it for you!  It's worth it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Just make it for you*!  It's worth it.



What PF said. Never deprive yourself because of someone else's dislike for a certain food. You are not only depriving yourself of a food you love, but also of foods that contain nutrients that can only benefit your well-being.


----------



## Annageckos

I'm going to make this tonight. Bought some mushrooms, I love mushrooms. And I have some cheese in the fridge. I bought some dehydrated porcini mushrooms, I've always wanted to try them. I've also never cooked with dehydrated mushrooms, hope it comes out ok.


----------



## CraigC

Annageckos said:


> I'm going to make this tonight. Bought some mushrooms, I love mushrooms. And I have some cheese in the fridge. I bought some dehydrated porcini mushrooms, I've always wanted to try them. I've also never cooked with dehydrated mushrooms, hope it comes out ok.



I love to grind dry porcini and add them to mushroom dishes. It really makes that mushroom flavor "pop".


----------



## Dawgluver

Where do you all get your dried porcinis?  I looked into FungusAmungus, shipping was almost as much as the mushrooms.  Amazon had complaints about worms in theirs.


----------



## GotGarlic

I find them in good grocery stores, with the dried peppers in the produce section.


----------



## Annageckos

I got mine from the grocery store too, they have them by the other mushrooms. I had looked at ebay today and there are tons of dried mushrooms there of all kinds.


----------



## Kayelle

We have had hits and misses with our dried Porchini mushrooms. The first batch we brought back from Italy and ended up having to throw them out because of worms. The second batch we ordered from Amazon and they developed mold. Amazon gave us our money back however, and then we bought these, and I'm very pleased with them.

Amazon.com : Porcini Mushrooms - Grade Extra AB 8 oz. : Porchini Mushrooms : Grocery & Gourmet Food

Whatever you buy, keep them in the freezer.


----------



## Dawgluver

No good grocery stores around here, unless you count Walmart!  

I may end up trying the 1lb from Amazon, it's like $35 with free shipping, same AB grade.  Hold the worms please.  And they would definitely be stored in the freezer!


----------



## Kayelle

You'll be very glad to have them Dawg. I use them often in many many dishes, and I wouldn't even bother with spaghetti sauce without a healthy dose of porchini. What I've seen of the itty bitty packages in the grocery stores here is highly overpriced and poor quality.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> No good grocery stores around here, unless you count Walmart!
> 
> I may end up trying the 1lb from Amazon, it's like $35 with free shipping, same AB grade.  Hold the worms please.  And they would definitely be stored in the freezer!



I get mine from a Polish specialty market.  A 1.6 ounce bottle of dried wild Porcini lasts me about a year and costs $7.50.  I just keep them on the shelf and crush them under a measuring cup or chop them with a chefs knife.  

Try this soup from CarolPA.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/slovak-sour-dried-mushroom-soup-88161.html


----------



## Annageckos

Dawgluver said:


> No good grocery stores around here, unless you count Walmart!
> 
> I may end up trying the 1lb from Amazon, it's like $35 with free shipping, same AB grade.  Hold the worms please.  And they would definitely be stored in the freezer!



I've seen them at Giant and Shoprite around here. I bought mine from Redners, a local place. Though you would probably pay less and get a better quality online.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Where do you all get your dried porcinis?  I looked into FungusAmungus, shipping was almost as much as the mushrooms.  Amazon had complaints about worms in theirs.



Oregon Mushrooms LLC  My tried and true go to for fungus acquisition.


----------



## medtran49

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oregon Mushrooms LLC My tried and true go to for fungus acquisition.


 
That's where we buy from when we get fresh porcini (domestic but still pretty decent compared to Italian and a lot cheaper), morels, truffles, etc.  We've always been real happy with them and their customer service is great.  Had a glitch once in delivery (due to a FedEx issue) and they were really diligent in following up.  

Fresh porcini are really bad about having worms.  Most reputable purveyors will cut them in half (or more if really big) to make sure they aren't worm riddled.  I don't know if the worms somehow survive the drying process or what.  

Fresh porcini can be frozen as well and, as long as you use them chopped up in a recipe don't have much loss of quality.  Large slices though not so much, they get spongy and lose their texture, which is much, much denser and firmer than the mushrooms widely available like button, crimini/portabello, etc.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys, looks like a neat site!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg....I had to giggle at *FungusAmungus *

Princess, I've been browsing through that Oregon site you linked...and dreaming of all the possibilities....thanks for sharing it.    With all this talk about dried porcinis, I'm going to have to get some!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> We have had hits and misses with our dried Porchini mushrooms. The first batch we brought back from Italy and ended up having to throw them out because of worms. The second batch we ordered from Amazon and they developed mold. Amazon gave us our money back however, and then we bought these, and I'm very pleased with them.
> 
> Amazon.com : Porcini Mushrooms - Grade Extra AB 8 oz. : Porchini Mushrooms : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> Whatever you buy, keep them in the freezer.



How the heck did you get the mushrooms past customs?


----------



## Annageckos

Forgot to post that I made this last night. I used parm and some mix shredded cheese I had leftover. It was... awesome. So good, I need to get some more mushrooms. Today I mixed it with some chopped up chicken, fresh sauteed brussel sprouts with bacon and couscous. It was all leftovers from the last few nights. That was really good too. I love mixing up my leftovers.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> This is one of my experiments gone right.  My love of mushroom swiss burgers was the original influence for this....except I prefer it without the burger!
> 
> I usually make this individually in onion soup bowls, large ramekins or single serving casserole dishes.  It could also be done in a larger casserole or baking dish.
> 
> *Mushrooms Gratin*
> (per person)
> 1 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms (white, crimini or a combination of both)
> 1 - 2 cloves minced garlic to taste
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 1/3 cup Grated Swiss Cheese
> 2 tbsp buttered bread crumbs
> 1 tbsp Parmesan Cheese
> 
> Place half the mushrooms on the bottom of a greased casserole.  Sprinkle with some garlic, salt and pepper,  then cover with half the grated swiss cheese.  Repeat the layers and top with  some buttered bread crumbs and Parmesan.  Bake uncovered in a  350  degree oven for about 30 minutes or until the mushrooms are hot and  tender and the cheese is melted.  The juice from the mushrooms keeps the  dish from drying out.




I thought I would bump this up to 2015. Well worth repeating the post. Even though it is easy enough to find it on page one, this saves the hunting time. 

My store every day has a special place for deli ends. And that includes cheeses of all sorts. They are half the price per pound of getting it cut at the deli counter. Even broken chunks of Parm and Pecarino Romano. There is always plenty of Swiss. Even imported. I always have plenty of cheese on hand. Sometimes too much.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oregon Mushrooms LLC  My tried and true go to for fungus acquisition.



My sister  had an old stone wall at the back of her property. It was built in the late 1600's. When it started to crumble, she was told by the Historic Society of Boston that she had to repair it, and still use the same stones. She could replace any of the stones with new ones, but they all had to go on top rows. Once the wall was rebuilt, she went out and found Hens and Chicks growing all over the old stones and they stopped right at the line of the new ones. She had one heck of a harvest. She was able to harvest them for three years before she died. I have often wondered in the young couple that bought the home ever realized what a gem they had in that back wall.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> How the heck did you get the mushrooms past customs?



Beats me Addie. The dried Porchini's were packed in our checked luggage and there were no questions about them at customs. Fresh fruit and veggies yes, but not dried mushrooms.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Beats me Addie. The dried Porchini's were packed in our checked luggage and there were no questions about them at customs. Fresh fruit and veggies yes, but not dried mushrooms.



My daughter went to Italy to visit some of her family. On her trip back there were a couple of women that had big rolls of cheeses, cold cuts and other goodies. You know they got stopped at customs. She said the whole plane smelled like she had never left Italy. 

I thought all food products were banned. I guessed wrong.


----------



## Cheryl J

That just reminded me of the "I Love Lucy" episode where she went overseas and tried to fly home with her big hunk of cheese disguised as a baby.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Beats me Addie. The dried Porchini's were packed in our checked luggage and there were no questions about them at customs. Fresh fruit and veggies yes, but not dried mushrooms.




The porcini-sniffing beagle must have had a day off!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> The porcini-sniffing beagle must have had a day off!



For porcini sniffing they use Italian Greyhounds.


----------



## medtran49

You can bring back cheese, wine, oil, some dried meat products.  I've done it many times in the past.  There are limits on amounts, at least that you can bring in without paying customs fees.  Never tried to bring back dried porcini though.  As a treat once, we even ordered some French raw milk cheeses and some bread from the affiliated bakery and they were overnighted and delivered to our door.  

Last trip to Italy, I had had an apple in my tote bag the day before we left and had eaten it as a snack during the day.  When we were clearing customs, the little beagle alerted on my bag.  There was no food or contraband in it of course and we couldn't figure out what alerted the beagle.  Then I remembered about the apple and the customs officer said the smell was still lingering to the beagle.


----------



## Addie

I bought the fresh mushrooms yesterday, but didn't get around (see "what are you doing, Post 23873") to getting the Panko breadcrumbs. I will have to settle for regular seasoned Italian breadcrumbs. I have plenty of cheese in the freezer. It is definitely on the menu for today.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Beats me Addie. The dried Porchini's were packed in our checked luggage and there were no questions about them at customs. Fresh fruit and veggies yes, but not dried mushrooms.



My kids tell me they went by because they were dried and not fresh. Sounds logical to me. I'll buy it.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> You can bring back cheese, wine, oil, some dried meat products.  I've done it many times in the past.  There are limits on amounts, at least that you can bring in without paying customs fees.  Never tried to bring back dried porcini though.  As a treat once, we even ordered some French raw milk cheeses and some bread from the affiliated bakery and they were overnighted and delivered to our door.
> 
> Last trip to Italy, I had had an apple in my tote bag the day before we left and had eaten it as a snack during the day.  When we were clearing customs, the little beagle alerted on my bag.  There was no food or contraband in it of course and we couldn't figure out what alerted the beagle.  Then I remembered about the apple and the customs officer said the smell was still lingering to the beagle.



It just seems like they change the rules every day. My DIL said the only thing the old Italian women didn't bring on were their goats. That one had me on the floor laughing so hard. They were carrying big round cheeses and meats, like what you see hanging in the Italian shops. I am not much of a traveler. I like my home to much I guess.


----------



## puffin3

Recently I started using King mushrooms. IMO they have the very best mushroom flavor. They can be cut into scallop shaped rounds and gently sauteed in clarified butter until the ends are just turning light golden brown. Then add really well patted dry real scallops and gently saute them with the mushrooms. The mushrooms take on the scallop flavor and it's actually hard to tell the two foods apart. They look and taste the same.
Making some tonight to serve over al dente spaghetti/dribble of best OO/soft roasted whole garlic cloves and grated PR cheese topped with a few red pepper flakes/squeeze of fresh lemon juice and a big glass of cool not chilled Pinot Gris.


----------



## CraigC

puffin3 said:


> Recently I started using King mushrooms.* IMO they have the very best mushroom flavor.* They can be cut into scallop shaped rounds and gently sauteed in clarified butter until the ends are just turning light golden brown. Then add really well patted dry real scallops and gently saute them with the mushrooms. *The mushrooms take on the scallop flavor and it's actually hard to tell the two foods apart.* They look and taste the same.
> Making some tonight to serve over al dente spaghetti/dribble of best OO/soft roasted whole garlic cloves and grated PR cheese topped with a few red pepper flakes/squeeze of fresh lemon juice and a big glass of cool not chilled Pinot Gris.



Sorry, but that sounds like a contradiction? You're saying on one hand they have the best flavor, but on the other hand you say they are absorbing the flavor of the scallops. To me if they are taking on the flavor of the scallops and it is hard to tell them apart taste wise, that means they are pretty much flavorless by themselves, like tofu. When I used them in a dish, I found them to be tasteless by themselves, but took on the flavors of the other mushrooms in the dish.


----------



## Roll_Bones

How does one pick good quality dried mushrooms in a grocery store?
I mean, is there a way to tell if they are fresh, clean, good?
I see them all the time, but they look like they have been sitting on the shelf for years.

The fresh Porchini's look pretty bad too.  How should they look.  I want to expend my horizons.


----------



## Dawgluver

Roll_Bones said:


> How does one pick good quality dried mushrooms in a grocery store?
> I mean, is there a way to tell if they are fresh, clean, good?
> I see them all the time, but they look like they have been sitting on the shelf for years.
> 
> The fresh Porchini's look pretty bad too.  How should they look.  I want to expend my horizons.




I just ordered some imported dried porcinis from Oregon Mushroom, I'll post a pic when I get them.  I've used dried shitakes from the Asian grocery store, they have a good turnover.  I also dehydrate my own button mushrooms and Hen of the Woods.  

I think dehydrated mushrooms pretty much last forever.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> My kids tell me they went by because they were dried and not fresh. *Sounds logical to me. I'll buy it.*



Glad to hear from experts I'm innocent of breaking food police laws. 




Dawgluver said:


> I just ordered some imported dried porcinis from Oregon Mushroom, I'll post a pic when I get them.  I've used dried shitakes from the Asian grocery store, they have a good turnover.  I also dehydrate my own button mushrooms and Hen of the Woods.
> 
> *I think dehydrated mushrooms pretty much last forever.*



That's almost true Dawg, if they've been dried properly. I don't remember the brand I ordered from Amazon that were not. If I had kept them in the freezer I'm sure they would have been alright but they developed mold because of some moisture. As I mentioned before, Amazon gave us our money back though.


----------



## Kayelle

Roll_Bones said:


> How does one pick good quality dried mushrooms in a grocery store?
> I mean, is there a way to tell if they are fresh, clean, good?
> I see them all the time, but they look like they have been sitting on the shelf for years.
> 
> The fresh Porchini's look pretty bad too.  How should they look.  I want to expend my horizons.



RB, I only bought them once in the grocery store. They were mostly stems and full of grit. Never again.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dawgluver said:


> I just ordered some imported dried porcinis from Oregon Mushroom, I'll post a pic when I get them.  I've used dried shitakes from the Asian grocery store, they have a good turnover.  I also dehydrate my own button mushrooms and Hen of the Woods.
> 
> I think dehydrated mushrooms pretty much last forever.




They just came!  

8 oz is a lot!

Kay, the instructions for this bag say to keep them in a cold place, or in the freezer.


----------



## Kayelle

WOO HOO Dawg.......they look beautiful! They sure came quick! Can you post a link to exactly what you ordered?


----------



## Dawgluver

I know!  I almost ordered the 1 lb bag, I'd have to build a new addition on the house!  They smell great, Beagle even tried to get away with the bubble wrap from the package.  Some are going into the coffee grinder right now for powder.

I appreciate the recommendation, PF and Medtran, a very nice site!

Kay, I ordered 8 oz Dried European Porcini from Oregon Mushrooms LLC, the link PF posted above.  It was $24, with $7.45 shipping, so $31.45 total.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I know!  I almost ordered the 1 lb bag, I'd have to build a new addition on the house!  They smell great, Beagle even tried to get away with the bubble wrap from the package.  *Some are going into the coffee grinder right now for powder.
> *
> I appreciate the recommendation, PF and Medtran, a very nice site!
> 
> Kay, I ordered 8 oz Dried European Porcini from Oregon Mushrooms LLC, the link PF posted above.  It was $24, with $7.45 shipping, so $31.45 total.



Wait!! I've noticed that taking my package in and out of the freezer, that some powder has formed on the bottom. You don't want to grind up good pieces unless you have to!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Wait!! I've noticed that taking my package in and out of the freezer, that some powder has formed on the bottom. You don't want to grind up good pieces unless you have to!




  I did buy them to make powder, I'll use the smaller pieces.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> How does one pick good quality dried mushrooms in a grocery store?
> I mean, is there a way to tell if they are fresh, clean, good?
> I see them all the time, but they look like they have been sitting on the shelf for years.
> 
> The fresh Porchini's look pretty bad too.  How should they look.  I want to expend my horizons.



They probably look like that because they're dried and they look a lot like dirt anyway  I've bought both porcinis and shiitakes at the regular grocery store and have never had a problem. They last for years, so "freshness" isn't an issue. 

In my experience, they come in cellophane packages so you can see  the stems and caps. I've never thought about it much.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle even tried to get away with the bubble wrap from the package.
> 
> I appreciate the recommendation, PF and Medtran, a very nice site!


 
You're welcome.  They do smell good.  Our doggies' noses used to go up in the air but we've only the 1 left now and nothing of hers works too well anymore as she's almost 15-1/2.  

I guess I've been really lucky with the dried porcini I've bought over the years because I've never had any mold or worms, even when I've had them for months and months, and I have kept them in the pantry.  We bought a good size bag within the last 2-3 months but I can't remember where we got it, whether it was Costco or Restaurant Depot (the wholesale place we go to) or wherever else it was.  I remember thinking it was a pretty good price though and there was a good mix of whole mushroom slices, caps, stems, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I know!  I almost ordered the 1 lb bag, I'd have to build a new addition on the house!  They smell great, Beagle even tried to get away with the bubble wrap from the package.  Some are going into the coffee grinder right now for powder.
> 
> I appreciate the recommendation, PF and Medtran, a very nice site!
> 
> Kay, I ordered 8 oz Dried European Porcini from Oregon Mushrooms LLC, the link PF posted above.  It was $24, with $7.45 shipping, so $31.45 total.



You are welcome.  They are the best site for ordering online, ever.  I've ordered from them for a few years now, since whenever our Mushroom Challenge was (Feb 2011).


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> This is one of my experiments gone right. My love of mushroom swiss burgers was the original influence for this....except I prefer it without the burger!
> 
> I usually make this individually in onion soup bowls, large ramekins or single serving casserole dishes. It could also be done in a larger casserole or baking dish.
> 
> *Mushrooms Gratin*
> (per person)
> 1 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms (white, crimini or a combination of both)
> 1 - 2 cloves minced garlic to taste
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 1/3 cup Grated Swiss Cheese
> 2 tbsp buttered bread crumbs
> 1 tbsp Parmesan Cheese
> 
> Place half the mushrooms on the bottom of a greased casserole. Sprinkle with some garlic, salt and pepper, then cover with half the grated swiss cheese. Repeat the layers and top with some buttered bread crumbs and Parmesan. Bake uncovered in a 350 degree oven for about 30 minutes or until the mushrooms are hot and tender and the cheese is melted. The juice from the mushrooms keeps the dish from drying out.


I see quite a few references to Swiss cheese on here and in American cookery articles. What is it - Gruyere, Emmenthal (the Swiss cheeses we mots often see here) or something else?


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I see quite a few references to Swiss cheese on here and in American cookery articles. What is it - Gruyere, Emmenthal (the Swiss cheeses we mots often see here) or something else?



Do you have cheese with large natural holes in it? That is Swiss cheese. I always have it in the house. It has a smoky, nutty flavor. And it melts just great. The kind of cheese you want for a grilled cheese sandwich. 

Unless the store has another name for it, for us any cheese with holes is labeled Swiss Cheese.


----------



## CraigC

Mad Cook said:


> I see quite a few references to Swiss cheese on here and in American cookery articles. What is it - *Gruyere*, Emmenthal (the Swiss cheeses we mots often see here) or something else?



That would be my choice for a Swiss cheese!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's usually Emmenthal, but Gruyére is popular, too. To me, it has a sour flavor. Not my favorite.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I make this with shredded cheddar and a splash of heavy cream.


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> This is one of my experiments gone right.  My love of mushroom swiss burgers was the original influence for this....except I prefer it without the burger!
> 
> I usually make this individually in onion soup bowls, large ramekins or single serving casserole dishes.  It could also be done in a larger casserole or baking dish.
> 
> *Mushrooms Gratin*
> (per person)
> 1 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms (white, crimini or a combination of both)
> 1 - 2 cloves minced garlic to taste
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 1/3 cup Grated Swiss Cheese
> 2 tbsp buttered bread crumbs
> 1 tbsp Parmesan Cheese
> 
> Place half the mushrooms on the bottom of a greased casserole.  Sprinkle with some garlic, salt and pepper,  then cover with half the grated swiss cheese.  Repeat the layers and top with  some buttered bread crumbs and Parmesan.  Bake uncovered in a  350  degree oven for about 30 minutes or until the mushrooms are hot and  tender and the cheese is melted.  The juice from the mushrooms keeps the  dish from drying out.



I just wanted to add that I've done this wonderful recipe dozens of times over the years but I mixed it up somewhat last night by adding some chopped fresh spinach leaves and cooked bacon to the layers, then drizzling a little balsamic vinegar on top before adding the buttered Panko bread crumbs.
I served the individual casseroles as a main course.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like really nice additions to an already great dish, Kay!  Yum.  I so need to make this, I love mushrooms.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Do you have cheese with large natural holes in it? That is Swiss cheese. I always have it in the house. It has a smoky, nutty flavor. And it melts just great. The kind of cheese you want for a grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> Unless the store has another name for it, for us any cheese with holes is labeled Swiss Cheese.


Ah, it sounds like Emmenthal. Thanks, Addie


----------



## TJcat

LPBeier said:


> This is one of my experiments gone right.  My love of mushroom swiss burgers was the original influence for this....except I prefer it without the burger!
> 
> I usually make this individually in onion soup bowls, large ramekins or single serving casserole dishes.  It could also be done in a larger casserole or baking dish.
> 
> *Mushrooms Gratin*
> (per person)
> 1 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms (white, crimini or a combination of both)
> 1 - 2 cloves minced garlic to taste
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 1/3 cup Grated Swiss Cheese
> 2 tbsp buttered bread crumbs
> 1 tbsp Parmesan Cheese
> 
> Place half the mushrooms on the bottom of a greased casserole.  Sprinkle with some garlic, salt and pepper,  then cover with half the grated swiss cheese.  Repeat the layers and top with  some buttered bread crumbs and Parmesan.  Bake uncovered in a  350  degree oven for about 30 minutes or until the mushrooms are hot and  tender and the cheese is melted.  The juice from the mushrooms keeps the  dish from drying out.



I made this tonight and it was so good we all wished I'd made twice as much. I used mozzarella cheese because that's what I had, but I'll be making this again and trying swiss cheese next time  This is definitely a keeper!


----------



## taxlady

TJcat said:


> I made this tonight and it was so good we all wished I'd made twice as much. I used mozzarella cheese because that's what I had, but I'll be making this again and trying swiss cheese next time  This is definitely a keeper!


Waving from near Montreal. Welcome to DC. Yes, this is definitely a yummy recipe.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, this one's still hanging around?

So glad you liked it!


----------



## Littlechef

This mushroom side dish has become a thanksgiving tradition on our table every year.


----------



## JustJoel

Kayelle said:


> I just wanted to add that I've done this wonderful recipe dozens of times over the years but I mixed it up somewhat last night by adding some chopped fresh spinach leaves and cooked bacon to the layers, then drizzling a little balsamic vinegar on top before adding the buttered Panko bread crumbs.
> I served the individual casseroles as a main course.


This sounds like a perfect side for our teeny tiny TGD dinner! I’m not gonna tell you, though, what I’m adding, Kayelle! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## dragnlaw

I've just read this entire post from start to finish, talk about falling in a rabbit hole! LOL...   love it and can't wait to try!

Think some pictures would be appropriate of the different ways this dish has been done, hmm?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mushroom Crack, I love the stuff and make it at least once a month.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mushroom Crack, I love the stuff and make it at least once a month.


Do you use the bread crumbs on top? Do you substitute something? Just leave that out?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do you use the bread crumbs on top? Do you substitute something? Just leave that out?




Sometimes, slivered almonds.  Otherwise, I just leave it out.


----------

